# CLOSED



## himeki (Dec 12, 2015)

gallery has been moved { here! }


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Yass Evvie! I've been waiting ma whole life for dis. <33333


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 12, 2015)

I really like that first one! The colouring is actually done quite well, plus the design is super cute! ^_^


----------



## himeki (Dec 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yass Evvie! I've been waiting ma whole life for dis. <33333



you must have had a really sht life before then

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> I really like that first one! The colouring is actually done quite well, plus the design is super cute! ^_^



I actually just finished that one! I was trying out a new technique, and I adopted her from Gracelia!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

Evvie I love youuu, don't be like thisss <33333


----------



## himeki (Dec 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Evvie I love youuu, don't be like thisss <33333



lani stop pls


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

omfg i love the first one c:


----------



## himeki (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omfg i love the first one c:



thanks c:

If I sold those, how much would you pay for them?


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> thanks c:
> 
> If I sold those, how much would you pay for them?



100-150 tbt


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> thanks c:
> 
> If I sold those, how much would you pay for them?



100-200TBT

I know I already said, but it satisfies me to have it here too xD


----------



## himeki (Dec 13, 2015)

Bump, and thanks everyone!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2015)

The first picture is my favourite. I adore the style! 
Have you ever thought about opening commissions for that style? (unless you already have, I haven't looked lol).


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 15, 2015)

i really like the first style. its cute!


----------



## himeki (Dec 15, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The first picture is my favourite. I adore the style!
> Have you ever thought about opening commissions for that style? (unless you already have, I haven't looked lol).



i kinda do! pm me for info c:



Kittyinpink87 said:


> i really like the first style. its cute!



thanks!

Added a commission for mimihime!


----------



## himeki (Dec 15, 2015)

Added a WIP for hatori!


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 15, 2015)

claps \;-;/ Evie you're making me proud -cries-


----------



## himeki (Dec 15, 2015)

Chocolie said:


> claps \;-;/ Evie you're making me proud -cries-



aaaahhh what senpai is proud of me?!?!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

**** you, you're getting too good >: (


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aaaahhh what senpai is proud of me?!?!



Senpai notices you, Evie


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aaaahhh what senpai is proud of me?!?!



Senpai notices you, Evie


----------



## himeki (Dec 15, 2015)

Chocolie said:


> Senpai notices you, Evie



who is evie


----------



## derezzed (Dec 15, 2015)

Damn, Evvie. This improvement is very impressive. I remember looking at your first digital drawings a while ago, so seeing how much better you are now is awesome. I mean, it was such a small timeframe too; that's pretty remarkable. You kept at it, and it paid off. The latest drawings you've done look great! 
I didn't have to tell you that though. The finished pieces do all the talking ;-]

I'm definitely eager to see more from you and how your artistic journey branches in the future :-]


----------



## himeki (Dec 16, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Damn, Evvie. This improvement is very impressive. I remember looking at your first digital drawings a while ago, so seeing how much better you are now is awesome. I mean, it was such a small timeframe too; that's pretty remarkable. You kept at it, and it paid off. The latest drawings you've done look great!
> I didn't have to tell you that though. The finished pieces do all the talking ;-]
> 
> I'm definitely eager to see more from you and how your artistic journey branches in the future :-]


WHY ARE ALL MY SENPAIS NOTICING ME WHAT


ahhhh my first digital art has been deleted now (thank god) since when I moved to my PC in September, a lot got lost lol
I really enjoy drawing, but I kinda feel embarassed when I post a new piece because I am always worried about people's opinions ;-; but, do i really improve that much?
ok i have a lot of time on my hands considering i dont do any extra stuff lmao

Thank you!


/shuffles back into titan cave/


----------



## derezzed (Dec 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY ARE ALL MY SENPAIS NOTICING ME WHAT
> 
> 
> ahhhh my first digital art has been deleted now (thank god) since when I moved to my PC in September, a lot got lost lol
> ...



No problem ;-]

And on what you typed about worrying- while it is good to learn how others see your work, people will always have style preferences or whatever, so I think developing a style _you_ are personally satisfied with and getting to a point that you would like is the main thing that matters. Because then you start "drawing for yourself", if you don't already.... you know, drawing for the enjoyment of it, if you get what I mean. Updating for yourself, because then you never get disappointed. Lmao. I know that's what I do.
And that way, you aren't as worried about other people's opinions.


----------



## himeki (Dec 16, 2015)

Streaming for a bit! ;-;
https://join.me/986-416-129

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> No problem ;-]
> 
> And on what you typed about worrying- while it is good to learn how others see your work, people will always have style preferences or whatever, so I think developing a style _you_ are personally satisfied with and getting to a point that you would like is the main thing that matters. Because then you start "drawing for yourself", if you don't already.... you know, drawing for the enjoyment of it, if you get what I mean. Updating for yourself, because then you never get disappointed. Lmao. I know that's what I do.
> And that way, you aren't as worried about other people's opinions.



Yeah, you're right. AND A NINJA JFC

- - - Post Merge - - -

Join.me crashed, I'm making a new link! ;-;


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh sorry,  I always type Evie, instead of Evvie


----------



## himeki (Dec 16, 2015)

Chocolie said:


> Oh sorry,  I always type Evie, instead of Evvie



No problem  gosh so many people miss the second V that makes it eh-vee instead of ee-vee ;-;


----------



## himeki (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm streaming again!
https://join.me/963-290-488

Stream is over!


----------



## himeki (Dec 17, 2015)

shingeki no evvie WIP c:


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 17, 2015)

I would say E-vee, regardless of the extra v, Evie, in fact the extra v makes me wanna  Ev- vee, uh almost like saying ef-vee in term of saying how to pronounce it - cant think how to spell it

How I think to say it with the extra V 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> No problem  gosh so many people miss the second V that makes it eh-vee instead of ee-vee ;-;



wait, is it Eh-vee or e-vee LOL IDK ANYMORE AHH
idk, Effie.


----------



## himeki (Dec 17, 2015)

Chocolie said:


> I would say E-vee, regardless of the extra v, Evie, in fact the extra v makes me wanna  Ev- vee, uh almost like saying ef-vee in term of saying how to pronounce it - cant think how to spell it
> 
> How I think to say it with the extra V
> 
> ...



EH-VEE LMAOOO but Effie is actually really close to the correct pronunciation XD


----------



## himeki (Dec 17, 2015)

Finished an Adopt for my friend!!!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished an Adopt for my friend!!!



I can't get it to show up, ughhh ;-;


----------



## himeki (Dec 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I can't get it to show up, ughhh ;-;



i sent u the url in chat


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i sent u the url in chat



Yeah, it still doesn't wanna show me anything


----------



## ardrey (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks amazing  You can definitely see the improvement. The 3 chibis on the second row are my favs


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 17, 2015)

good improvement evvie!!! loving the lil avatars n__n


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

Experimenting with my SnK OC lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

Evvieeeeee, please can you VM my art ;-;
Thank you


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Evvieeeeee, please can you VM my art ;-;
> Thank you



Sure, was Skype not working?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Sure, was Skype not working?



No, the link takes me to a page, but it's blank ;-;
Thanks so much again xD


----------



## Munna (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi there 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?337760-Art-for-my-signature-)-TBT-only-Please-read-what-I-want-before-replying&highlight=

Not sure what happened with the end part of my signature? 

I've been in the forum for a while & chased about three artists up about doing a signature for me, and even in the past I had more work for them & TBT bells for my cycle thread...but never heard back.

It gets me down, and was hoping to hear back from you. 

Would you be able to VM me about this please? 

Thank you so much. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah...just saw my join date..."July 5, 2015"

That's how long I've been PM/VM & talking to artists about getting some art done, and I have 0 arts from anyone here. 

It's still been a great 5 months in these forums.


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

Munna said:


> Hi there
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?337760-Art-for-my-signature-)-TBT-only-Please-read-what-I-want-before-replying&highlight=
> 
> ...



Please don't attack me for you not getting any arts for these months ;-;
I kinda drift around projects, esp. if they haven't been paid for yet since it doesn't seem like a priority. If it was needed quickly, you could have PMed me ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

birthday present for one of my m9s


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

chibi of an adopt i bought


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

i kinda lost interest in this ;-;


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

drew myself : ^ )


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> drew myself : ^ )



Why didn't you stream this **** ;-;


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Why didn't you stream this **** ;-;



BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO CALL ME ;-;
no stream without call lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO CALL ME ;-;
> no stream without call lmao



NO I DONT - AND ANYWAY YOU CAN'T SCEEEN SHARE ON IPAD
and you could have done Join.me


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Looks amazing  You can definitely see the improvement. The 3 chibis on the second row are my favs


senPIES WHY DO YOU KEEP NOTICING ME THIS IS BREAKING THE RULES OF THE UNIVERSE.
thank you ;w;


Gracelia said:


> good improvement evvie!!! loving the lil avatars n__n



thanks! i just use it because spoilers are fugly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> NO I DONT - AND ANYWAY YOU CAN'T SCEEEN SHARE ON IPAD
> and you could have done Join.me



ACTUALLY I ASKED YOU LIKE MULTIPLE TIMES AND YOU DIDNT RESPOND
yeah but thats boring


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> senPIES WHY DO YOU KEEP NOTICING ME THIS IS BREAKING THE RULES OF THE UNIVERSE.
> thank you ;w;
> 
> 
> ...



I DIDNT SEE THAT
And what's the difference between Skype and Join.me anyway?


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I DIDNT SEE THAT
> And what's the difference between Skype and Join.me anyway?



a u d i o


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> a u d i o



There's audio on both, though


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> There's audio on both, though



then use skype


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> then use skype



I already said: I can't screen share on iPad


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)

for lani


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> for lani



AGGGGGGGHHHHHHH 

EVVIE I LOVE IT, THANKS SO MUCH <3333


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

ICON DUMP


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

MORE ARTS


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

MORE ICONS


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Evvie, they're so cute 
Thanks again for my freebie!


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Evvie, they're so cute
> Thanks again for my freebie!



you're welcome!

STREAMING
https://join.me/532-860-032


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> STREAMING
> https://join.me/532-860-032


Oh awesome! I'm coming now ^.^


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

Product of stream!


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

more icons yay


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

they're so koot


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> they're so koot



I have a shop in the marketplace if you're intersted in buying an icon, and I may open a blobby shop soon! <3

streaming!!!
https://join.me/179-947-613


----------



## himeki (Dec 19, 2015)

so many icons lmao





- - - Post Merge - - -

MOAR ICONS


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

I keep posting here too much sorry

I have one thing I'm kinda being picky about. It's how the blush-y bit goes over the eyes

BUT THEYRE STILL AWESOME SOO


----------



## Munna (Dec 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Please don't attack me for you not getting any arts for these months ;-;
> I kinda drift around projects, esp. if they haven't been paid for yet since it doesn't seem like a priority. If it was needed quickly, you could have PMed me ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



WOAH! 

Had no idea that was attacking, just bringing up my thread & asking if it could be finished. I felt I was being polite. 

Would you be able to explain to me how you got such a bad vibe? 

I'm genuinely confused, and haven't had this reaction off anyone here before.

I feel this is a miscommunication & nothing more.

I feel like you could have told me you wanted the payment before the art was completed. I had no idea you wanted a payment up front.

From my perspective you could have told me how much you expected up front.

From your perspective I should have asked sooner.

That's just a miscommunication, and no attacking. Really everything is alright!


----------



## himeki (Dec 20, 2015)

Munna said:


> WOAH!
> 
> Had no idea that was attacking, just bringing up my thread & asking if it could be finished. I felt I was being polite.
> 
> ...


I felt like you were attacking because of this:



			
				Munna said:
			
		

> Woah...just saw my join date..."July 5, 2015"
> 
> That's how long I've been PM/VM & talking to artists about getting some art done, and I have 0 arts from anyone here.
> 
> It's still been a great 5 months in these forums.


The last line seemed sarcastic and really rude to artists in general, hence why I was upset.
I didn't expect anything upfront since it's not what I usually do, but I asked you to offer a price on it and you didn't, hence why I thought it wasn't a priority for me to complete it.


----------



## himeki (Dec 20, 2015)

I made myself a new adopt!
Base is by Pikiru@dA




Her name is Ribbon, and she is a shy snow spirit!


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2015)

that feeling when you find art from 11 months ago


----------



## himeki (Dec 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## himeki (Dec 23, 2015)

Freebs are open!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1208


<3333333333333


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi! Could you possibly take mine into consideration? 






Sorry it's so blurry haha.


----------



## Locket (Dec 23, 2015)

Did Joy die? did you kill her

Or did you just forget?

Just wondering ^^


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

Spoiler: maryy



















freebies yaaas

(love this art ev)


----------



## himeki (Dec 23, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Did Joy die? did you kill her
> 
> Or did you just forget?
> 
> Just wondering ^^


the latter....can you pm me your ref again? ^^"


----------



## Locket (Dec 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> the latter....can you pm me your ref again? ^^"



Yep! I get it XD

Maybe don't make her as creepy though XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its full. Ican't message you


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 23, 2015)

Ooooh! Would you consider my mayor?!



Spoiler: this dweeb


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, that's some nice chibi's you got there. Mind if I let my mayor have a go at it?



Spoiler: Old ref, same outfit.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you draw my mayor? 


Spoiler: my mayor


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello there! Would you possibly consider doing freebs art of my OC?



Spoiler:  Skylarrrrrr


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## mugii (Dec 24, 2015)

mugii said:


> Spoiler: maryy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keitara (Dec 25, 2015)

HUEHUEHUE evvie I know you have drawn Keitara a few times for me already but
I'm gonna leave refs of Akyo and LUFFY here for the case you might feel like drawing them ^^
thanks for this opportunity  you rock girlll



Spoiler: refs


----------



## Squidward (Dec 25, 2015)

Omg I've been looking at your avatar wondering who made that art and it was you? Super nice! ; u ;


----------



## himeki (Dec 25, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Omg I've been looking at your avatar wondering who made that art and it was you? Super nice! ; u ;



Yep! I made it myself!

Working on the first batch now!


----------



## Munna (Dec 26, 2015)

Munna said:


> Hi there
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?337760-Art-for-my-signature-)-TBT-only-Please-read-what-I-want-before-replying&highlight=
> 
> ...



I couldn't get the multi quote going, so I apologies for the post merge.  Wait a sec. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I felt like you were attacking because of this:
> 
> The last line seemed sarcastic and really rude to artists in general, hence why I was upset.
> I didn't expect anything upfront since it's not what I usually do, but I asked you to offer a price on it and you didn't, hence why I thought it wasn't a priority for me to complete it.



The last line would sound like that out of context of the text above it. I'm really just feeling a lot of sadness these days, and expressing my disappointment about not being able to get the art done. It has been five months, and that does make me feel disappointed, but in no way is it meant to be an attack.

There's truly nothing sarcastic or mean spirited to what I'm trying to say. I'm not really one for sarcasm, and I hate hurting people's feelings.
So this is truly miscommunication.

I just hate being "negative" so when I said that I felt the need to say something good too, that's why I said "it's been a great 5 months though" because it truly has, and I love the community here.

Anything I say is just face-value & there is no hidden attack or sarcasm, I just want to say something nice! 

I hope that finally clears things up, and I said in the thread--just let me know what I owe you, and nevermind about finishing the signature--I don't want to stress you out further.

Just name a fair TBT price for the work so far, I'll pay it & don't worry about it.


----------



## himeki (Dec 26, 2015)

Batch one is done!


----------



## mugii (Dec 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Batch one is done!



eeeee thank you ev! i love it <3


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 26, 2015)

Awe! She's mine! (on the right!) so cute! Thank you!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 26, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Awe! She's mine! (on the right!) so cute! Thank you!!



Yep! You're welcome


----------



## Keitara (Dec 26, 2015)

*crawls in
psst evvie
for sketches I recommend to use a soft brush instead of a hard one 
keep the dilution, blending and density of the brush low and voila :'D
also a different color than black can often look nice too
just thought you might wanna try it ^^
*vanishes into air


----------



## himeki (Dec 27, 2015)

peh cant draw today so ill do a free icon to the next poster


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2015)

AYEEEEEEE


----------



## himeki (Dec 27, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> AYEEEEEEE



Send me a ref OuO


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Send me a ref OuO



okay lemme send u that ref of aph russia lmao


----------



## himeki (Dec 27, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> okay lemme send u that ref of aph russia lmao



yeah i know who russia is. ill make it in a sec!


----------



## himeki (Feb 9, 2016)

REVIVING THIS THREAD YAY~!





Reapertale Sans


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> REVIVING THIS THREAD YAY~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she ignored me for four hours to make this so like y'all better appreciate it okay


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 9, 2016)

Loving the attention to detail on the mosaic flowers


----------



## himeki (Feb 9, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Loving the attention to detail on the mosaic flowers



Thank you! They took the longest ;-;


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2016)

where are the knives...


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

boop


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> where are the knives...



oooooooooooh
That looks purtty~


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> oooooooooooh
> That looks purtty~



thank you!


----------



## himeki (Feb 12, 2016)

Serena, aka Stoney the Stoner
ill probably end up doing our whole squad LOL


----------



## kelpy (Feb 12, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Serena, aka Stoney the Stoner
> ill probably end up doing our whole squad LOL



idk who that is but darn it these are pretty *_*


----------



## himeki (Feb 12, 2016)

Pasta said:


> idk who that is but darn it these are pretty *_*



Ah, it's my friends Undertale OC


----------



## himeki (Feb 13, 2016)

gonna be honest im really freaking proud of this


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

Stream is online!
https://picarto.tv/EvsArt


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2016)

stream online!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Product of stream:




gift for cadberry! c:


----------



## derezzed (Feb 15, 2016)

Great stuff, Evvie! The latest works you've done are awesome. I like the shiny quality of your headshots in particular; you do those really well!
These two definitely stood out to me: [x],[x]
The details in the Sans piece was really eye-catching, and I love the coloring of the hair and heart in the second one! The depth you got with shading is great *_*

I'll be waiting to see more great art from you! Maybe next time I won't be hella late with commenting. Yikes.


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Great stuff, Evvie! The latest works you've done are awesome. I like the shiny quality of your headshots in particular; you do those really well!
> These two definitely stood out to me: [x],[x]
> The details in the Sans piece was really eye-catching, and I love the coloring of the hair and heart in the second one! The depth you got with shading is great *_*
> 
> I'll be waiting to see more great art from you! Maybe next time I won't be hella late with commenting. Yikes.


Thank you!
Stream will be back online in a bit, because I need to draw UniversalJellyfish's auction art.
Online!


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2016)

WIP for UniversalJellyfish





Not done the deco yet because i have noooo idea what deco they want on it lol


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

yoooooooooooo I didn't know you drew! (I'm sure you've shown us in the skype group but I'm horrible at keeping up with it ;o; ) this stuff is rad, keep it up <3


----------



## himeki (Feb 16, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> yoooooooooooo I didn't know you drew! (I'm sure you've shown us in the skype group but I'm horrible at keeping up with it ;o; ) this stuff is rad, keep it up <3



lol, yep! thanks c:

and im a sinner
im a bloody sinner


----------



## himeki (Feb 16, 2016)

wait nope made it worse


----------



## kyukon (Feb 16, 2016)

hi !!!
I'm super sorry for posting in here regarding your commission, but your pms are full and I seem to be unable to leave you a dm as well. ^^;;
sorry again!

Let me know when you have cleared your inbox so I may send you your finished commission!


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

kyukon said:


> hi !!!
> I'm super sorry for posting in here regarding your commission, but your pms are full and I seem to be unable to leave you a dm as well. ^^;;
> sorry again!
> 
> Let me know when you have cleared your inbox so I may send you your finished commission!



ohhh sorry! i've cleared some space now c:


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

crocaton woot
idk if im just dumb but your art seems to be getting better <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> crocaton woot
> idk if im just dumb but your art seems to be getting better <3



Eevie is getting really good, I am so jealous of this improvement it is wonderful


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Eevie is getting really good, I am so jealous of this improvement it is wonderful



*COUGHS*EVVIE*COUGH*
>w< thank you thooo
Stream is online, its kinda an odd mix of art and Unitale coding. Mic is on!


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> *COUGHS*EVVIE*COUGH*
> >w< thank you thooo
> Stream is online, its kinda an odd mix of art and Unitale coding. Mic is on!



OMG WHERE IS THE LINK
am i blind? I can't find it ;-;


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> OMG WHERE IS THE LINK
> am i blind? I can't find it ;-;



WAIT SORRY I FORGOT TO PUT IT UP LMAO RIP
https://picarto.tv/EvsArt


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

have a wip crocaton




im not even sorry this time


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

crocs 4 lief


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> crocs 4 lief



ikr lmao


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ikr lmao



why r u laughing
are crocs a JOKE to u?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

when i first saw the title of this thread i was thinking 'why is this in the museum shouldn't it be in the basement??'

but then i remembered seeing crocaton in the undertale club thread .-.


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> when i first saw the title of this thread i was thinking 'why is this in the museum shouldn't it be in the basement??'
> 
> but then i remembered seeing crocaton in the undertale club thread .-.



crocs will never escape


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> when i first saw the title of this thread i was thinking 'why is this in the museum shouldn't it be in the basement??'
> 
> but then i remembered seeing crocaton in the undertale club thread .-.



im sorry but welcome to my gallery its a very fun place


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> im sorry but welcome to my gallery its a very fun place



many croc, fab art


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> many croc, fab art



i know uwu
im really tempted to stream right now, but nobody will come so i guess ill just bugfix kirp?


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i know uwu
> im really tempted to stream right now, but nobody will come so i guess ill just bugfix kirp?



i'll come
i mean it might be awkward w just u n me but i can dream


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i'll come
> i mean it might be awkward w just u n me but i can dream



lmao i might be but tbh ill wait till later
unless you want to watch me struggle to bug fix kirp


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao i might be but tbh ill wait till later
> unless you want to watch me struggle to bug fix kirp



ill wait lmao


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> ill wait lmao



yeah good idea


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

picarto.tv/EvsArt
streaming again


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

im sorry
cherry made me do it


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> im sorry
> cherry made me do it



YEeesssSsSsS MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
It's bootiful. I should frame it and put it up on my wall.


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> YEeesssSsSsS MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> It's bootiful. I should frame it and put it up on my wall.



should i make a background for it


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> should i make a background for it



Yes. Make it pink and sparkly.


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Yes. Make it pink and sparkly.







open in a new tab for full size


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> open in a new tab for full size



omg this is amazing. It's my iPad lock screen now.


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> omg this is amazing. It's my iPad lock screen now.



omg
on the stream they suggested i did crocaton neo...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

I showed up to your last stream, saw people chanting about crocs, then left..
I think it was for the best.


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I showed up to your last stream, saw people chanting about crocs, then left..
> I think it was for the best.



LOL its just kinda a running joke haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE SHOULD MAKE A CULT OF THE CROC


----------



## milkyi (Feb 18, 2016)

IM SORRY BUT I HAVE TO DO THIS


WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## himeki (Feb 18, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> IM SORRY BUT I HAVE TO DO THIS
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE



those, my friend, are the shoes of satan.



and robots


----------



## himeki (Feb 19, 2016)

a wip im still drawing on stream rn but i just had to take a screenshot as it is now LMAO
STREAMING!
https://picarto.tv/EvsArt


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 19, 2016)

evvie is a terrible human being


----------



## himeki (Feb 19, 2016)

ems said:


> evvie is a terrible human being



i learnt from the best uwu


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i learnt from the best uwu



yeah Melanie is a good teacher


----------



## himeki (Feb 19, 2016)

ems said:


> yeah Melanie is a good teacher



true


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

THOUGHT I POSTED THIS BUT EVIDENTLY NOT
me and my friend's ocs!
keitara's oc yuu is on the left and my oc usako is on the right


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> THOUGHT I POSTED THIS BUT EVIDENTLY NOT
> me and my friend's ocs!
> keitara's oc yuu is on the left and my oc usako is on the right


usackhoe!!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

ems said:


> usackhoe!!!!!!



WHY ARE YOU BRINGING THAT UP


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY ARE YOU BRINGING THAT UP



because why not


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

stream online


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

Product of stream! Thanks for all who came and sorry about the technical issue midway!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Product of stream! Thanks for all who came and sorry about the technical issue midway!



why am i so ****
tell me your secrets


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 20, 2016)

Your line work is at a good start, but something's missing. 
You can add depth by adding variation in line weight. 

Here's a tutorial that explains what that is, and how to incorporate it into your art:





It also includes my FAVORITE art tip in the world! 
*Preserving your sketch by using a light box!* LOVE <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> Your line work is at a good start, but something's missing.
> You can add depth by adding variation in line weight.
> 
> Here's a tutorial that explains what that is, and how to incorporate it into your art:
> ...



Looooool


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> Your line work is at a good start, but something's missing.
> You can add depth by adding variation in line weight.
> 
> Here's a tutorial that explains what that is, and how to incorporate it into your art:
> ...



Ah, I think you're mistaken-I draw purely on my computer, I don't use pens and markers!


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 21, 2016)

The technique translates into digital ink, if you ever feel so inclined.


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> The technique translates into digital ink, if you ever feel so inclined.



you could have made a great pun there


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm sorry to have disappainted you.


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> I'm sorry to have disappainted you.



you should b i am v. dissapoint





Improved?


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 21, 2016)

They're both good if I'm being honest. ^w^


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheepette said:


> They're both good if I'm being honest. ^w^



Ahaha thanks >.<
Wip! Flats are on now c:




never worked with pastels before so i have literally no idea how im gonna shade this...rip


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Finished!




Thanks for helping me with my shading, Keitara!


----------



## Venn (Feb 21, 2016)

ooh!
That looks very nice!


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

Venice said:


> ooh!
> That looks very nice!



thank you >.<


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

love dat new art piece


----------



## himeki (Feb 21, 2016)

aixoo said:


> love dat new art piece



thanks ive fallen into kawaii shota hell


----------



## himeki (Feb 26, 2016)

Stream will be online in about 40 minutes or so!

- - - Post Merge - - -

stream online early lmao
https://picarto.tv/evsart


----------



## himeki (Feb 26, 2016)

asriel memeurr


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 26, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> asriel memeurr



in this world, it's meme or be memed

but seriously, i've probably said this before but your art is great!


----------



## himeki (Feb 26, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> in this world, it's meme or be memed
> 
> but seriously, i've probably said this before but your art is great!



thanks haha c:
420 galactica blazing


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 26, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> asriel memeurr



EvViE sTOP!!! ToO maNy MEmeS!!!!


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> EvViE sTOP!!! ToO maNy MEmeS!!!!



hopes and memes


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

something not memey for once


----------



## derezzed (Feb 27, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



UGH. THIS IS SO GREAT. HOLY ****. 
Love everything about it. Every time I pop back in here you keep improving, it's crazy. 
I also kinda called it, you're really good at headshots

Oh, and


MayorEvvie said:


> thanks ive fallen into kawaii shota hell


I hope you got out. for your own sake


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

derezzed said:


> UGH. THIS IS SO GREAT. HOLY ****.
> Love everything about it. Every time I pop back in here you keep improving, it's crazy.
> I also kinda called it, you're really good at headshots
> 
> ...



aaaaa thanks ;-;
and nope....


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

https://join.me/793-916-411
smol stream open!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 3, 2016)

i'll probably drop by now :]


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

new link!!!
https://join.me/341-333-225


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


>


Product of a longass stream. Took about 6 hours! It's a redraw of a piece of art from September 2013, drawn with a mouse on mspaint.


----------



## bug2buga (Mar 3, 2016)

#jealousy


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2016)

HOW DID YOU IMPROVE SO FAST?
TEACH MEEEE


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

Finnian said:


> HOW DID YOU IMPROVE SO FAST?
> TEACH MEEEE



i draw as much as i breathe

AND I ALMOST STOPPED BREATHING WHEN I SAW YOU POSTED IN MY THREAD I WAS LIKE :O


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2016)

!! WHAT WHY?
DO NOT STOP BREATHING
I need more of your art in my life


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

Finnian said:


> !! WHAT WHY?
> DO NOT STOP BREATHING
> I need more of your art in my life


//COUGHS UP BLOOD
WHAT
WHY


on another note today I decided to turn every cube in my school planner into Mettaton
_every_


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> //COUGHS UP BLOOD
> WHAT
> WHY
> 
> ...



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> pics or it didn't happen




as much as I can fit in one shot without it showing my school name


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> View attachment 166270
> as much as I can fit in one shot without it showing my school name



amazing.


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> amazing.



i know uwu
i get rlly bored in physics and this happens
oh yeah tomorrow's Friday so Yano what that means???
EPIC MEME STREAM TIEM


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i know uwu
> i get rlly bored in physics and this happens



omg I doodle that alll the time when I do math. I have this digital board thing I use, and you can erase everything with one button, so it's really good for doodling.


----------



## himeki (Mar 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> omg I doodle that alll the time when I do math. I have this digital board thing I use, and you can erase everything with one button, so it's really good for doodling.



 cool
i just have my planner aHhaha


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh yeah tomorrow's Friday so Yano what that means???
> EPIC MEME STREAM TIEM



Wait what time? I have to work tomorrow, so I may not be able to come ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i know uwu
> i get rlly bored in physics and this happens
> oh yeah tomorrow's Friday so Yano what that means???
> EPIC MEME STREAM TIEM



o there's a stream today?
yay


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Wait what time? I have to work tomorrow, so I may not be able to come ;-;





Pasta said:


> o there's a stream today?
> yay



Its from about 7pm to midnight in GMT c:
aND CHERRY YOU MADE ME FORGET MY PLANNER


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> View attachment 166270
> as much as I can fit in one shot without it showing my school name



Omfg //slow clap

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> omg I doodle that alll the time when I do math. I have this digital board thing I use, and you can erase everything with one button, so it's really good for doodling.



Omg I need that, what's it called?


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

im hosting a smol pre-stream rn !
https://join.me/920-263-956


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

wip from stream ^o^


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm really sorry, but there will be a delay in the streams start!!! I need to finish off some stuff before I can, so it SHOULD be online by 7:30 at the latest ;o;


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

ONLINE 
https://picarto.tv/Evvie


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg I need that, what's it called?



Right [here]!


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

finished comm for nijinymphia...still streaming


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

proper version lol


----------



## himeki (Mar 7, 2016)

gift


----------



## himeki (Mar 11, 2016)

this took a long time to find lmao




decided to do a joke error!kira
its probably gonna give you a headache if you look at it too long LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

this took a long time to find lmao




decided to do a joke error!kira
its probably gonna give you a headache if you look at it too long LMAO


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

ooh looks cool


----------



## himeki (Mar 12, 2016)

do i get a gold star for trying


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

Very sexy )

()


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2016)

a WIP art trade with VeraSarah on da


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2016)

i think im gonna cry
after spending an hour and a half on lineart
sai crashed


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2016)

Holy ****, the improvement is insane. Amazing work, Evvie, keep it up!


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Holy ****, the improvement is insane. Amazing work, Evvie, keep it up!



Thank you!


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

decided to open a shop! ^o^
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...0161;-&#120160;-&#120161;-&#120150;-&#120159;

- - - Post Merge - - -

decided to open a shop! ^o^
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...0161;-&#120160;-&#120161;-&#120150;-&#120159;


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Why is everyone so good at colouring.....like...how


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

tfw you forget to post the latest art












original sketch on the above one was done by Temeraire-sama on deviantart c:


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

streme
https://picarto.tv/Evvie


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

art


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> art



..
sometimes I'm glad I miss your streams.
jk jk


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

Pasta said:


> ..
> sometimes I'm glad I miss your streams.
> jk jk







biscuit-kun ins dissappointed in u


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> biscuit-kun ins dissappointed in u



you're going to give me nightmares evvie


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

Pasta said:


> you're going to give me nightmares evvie



I don't think Nightmare's would agree to being owned.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I don't think Nightmare's would agree to being owned.



If I get paid it's ok


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I don't think Nightmare's would agree to being owned.



depends if she's owned by asriel or not


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> depends if she's owned by asriel or not



Do I have to begin kinkshaming people


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Do I have to begin kinkshaming people



she's already on my Skype as pollen kink :v


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> depends if she's owned by asriel or not



Maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> she's already on my Skype as pollen link :v



Omg I forgot about pollen kink


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Maybe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


SHE DIDNT DENY IT


----------

